# Guess who...Bunny SS...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

OK, so I messed up and put who mine was from lol, I didnt realise you wern't supposed to  sorry Louiseandfriends!
BUT
I know most people knew the idea better than me, so thought we should have a guess who thread.

I have a rough idea based on it coming later than most, I know of 2 or 3 members that sent out later...but I don't have a clue in the parcel so not sure how I can narrow it down further...oh and it wasn't royal mail, it was interlink (not sure if they are all over the country or not?)

Who got clues, who's worked it out and who hasn't?

*Heidi*

List of who took part:



> new puppy mum
> little paws animal rescue
> gem88
> bernie (sent to zowie)
> ...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

We had no clues in ours, so I have no idea 

I'd love to know who our generous Santa is, though


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I've got 3 petforums up, checking who seems to have posted late and what the likes/dislikes are...there are only 2 or 3 people that I have heard mention Fenugreek crunchies, and mine got a packet...hmm... 

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

No clues but for some reason I think its Kammie  Am I right?
would love to know who mine was x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I know mine wasn't Bernie as there was a bag of barley rings in the box sent from B to my SS. it doesn't narrow it down much! I don't mind not knowing  I enjoyed sending mine and loved receiving it and giving to the gang and thats all that matters


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm, so, the 3 main ones for Fenugreek Crunchies are Bernie, JordanRose and Lil Miss.
I know miss was having trouble getting hers together because she was pooly - so I am leaning towards her as it arrived late...
My initial thought was B3rnie but she said she was wrapping the box and mine wasn't wrapped...and had said hers would be posted "next week" on one of the posts and that was potentially too early - unless she didn't post "next week" after all 
JordanRose it could be you, but I think you are too organised to have sent later lol...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

I have no idea who mine is, I would love to know who mine was


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I have no idea who mine is, I would love to know who mine was


I have an idea who yours was from looking through the 2 threads...

Can you help me narrow down and let me know if you sent mine? I don't think you did  although when it turned up I thought of you lol


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know who mine came from .... Zowie you guys are so, so generous and kind. There are loads of gifts in mine. The bunnies love the grass stuff. Could you tell me where you got it and what it's called? lol
A big hint as to where I sent my SS to - it's in the postage area as I think I am the only one from N.Ireland on the bunny forum


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you could be onto something there jaxs mine came with a post code on the back the brown papers now in the bin tho


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Same here, the box was chucked cos it was crushed so I can't check the sending postcode lol
I'm gonna update the "who took part" list each time someone finds out who theres was...


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I have an idea who yours was from looking through the 2 threads...
> 
> Can you help me narrow down and let me know if you sent mine? I don't think you did  although when it turned up I thought of you lol


Nope I didn't send to you, I know who did tho


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

are we allowed to tell now everyone has them? I thought mine came from Bernie but now I'm not so sure :lol:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Nope I didn't send to you, I know who did tho


Cheers, I am pretty sure it is Lil Miss then  but she doesnt come on here lately so can't confirm 
Thankyou  It was a very generous box of pressies and the bunnies love them (the chill n chew mat has pretty much gone now)
(sorry Secret Santa if not )



gem88 said:


> are we allowed to tell now everyone has them? I thought mine came from Bernie but now I'm not so sure :lol:


I think you are allowed to tell if you are directly asked  So people have to do some guess work lol

*Heidi*


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Can my secret santa please come forward?


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

I don't mind my santa staying secret! I quite like the mystery of it all! But a very big thank you to whoever took the thought, time and effort to send some lovely gifts for Buddy. I can confirm they were well-received and are being enjoyed!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

hazyreality said:


> Cheers, I am pretty sure it is Lil Miss then  but she doesnt come on here lately so can't confirm
> Thankyou  It was a very generous box of pressies and the bunnies love them (the chill n chew mat has pretty much gone now)
> (sorry Secret Santa if not )
> 
> ...


It wasnt me :lol:

i got a couple of clues in mine the card looks to be hand made (and is beautiful by the way santa) with hand painted cartoon bunnies and is written "from a naughty chap + a wonkey madam" im also guessing they have young children, or a younger siblings, as the box was a moon boots box, but im still not sure


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

My Secret Santa hasn't been around the forum lately.  I know Heidi did me.  xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

If anyone doesn`t want their SS revealed can they please state that clearly in their post, I would hate to reveal myself to my SS and they don`t want me to


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

ooo theres a clue on the box....my SS has size 8 feet :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> ooo theres a clue on the box....my SS has size 8 feet :lol:


Well its not me then.. I`m a measly three!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Haven't got a clue who mine is from, box has been chewed to pieces now and the paper with the address on I threw out so no chance of getting a post stamp from it. 

To give my person a clue I didn't wrap the presents (oops), it wasn't in a shoe box and it will be from a London borough post code if it was stamped at the post office. 

Good luck guessing, would like to know who mine was, the bunnies really enjoyed their toys. Even Rosie lacking her teeth had fun throwing the wooden bunny ring toy around.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I know that Zowie sent my generous box :thumbup: She's not been around for me to thank.
Hints on my box - I am a size 6  I also like to wrap things 
EDIT - size 6 shoe - I wish I was in clothes lol


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> ooo theres a clue on the box....my SS has size 8 feet :lol:


I do but sadly it wasn't me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Kammie said:


> Haven't got a clue who mine is from, box has been chewed to pieces now and the paper with the address on I threw out so no chance of getting a post stamp from it.
> 
> To give my person a clue I didn't wrap the presents (oops), it wasn't in a shoe box and it will be from a London borough post code if it was stamped at the post office.
> 
> Good luck guessing, would like to know who mine was, the bunnies really enjoyed their toys. Even Rosie lacking her teeth had fun throwing the wooden bunny ring toy around.


Kammie are you my SS? It fits that, (I didn`t check the post code though) but I bet I`m so totally wrong 
For my person:
It wasn`t in a shoe box 
Presents were wrapped
May have a return address somewhere on parcel paper


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

well i know who everyones is  hehehehe!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

MrRustyRead said:


> well i know who everyones is  hehehehe!


rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:rrr:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

New Puppy Mum said:


> Kammie are you my SS? It fits that, (I didn`t check the post code though) but I bet I`m so totally wrong
> For my person:
> It wasn`t in a shoe box
> Presents were wrapped
> May have a return address somewhere on parcel paper


Yep I'm your secret santa.

Now I wonder who mine is...


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:lol:

I love how nobody's getting anywhere with guessing (apart from NPM- well done! )

I am still completely in the dark about mine, but will get my detective head on...

For mine, I would like to say that some presents were wrapped, and others were handmade


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Bernie sent my lovely gifts. I know this because there was a really beautiful card in the box. 



jaxb05 said:


> I know who mine came from .... Zowie you guys are so, so generous and kind. There are loads of gifts in mine. *The bunnies love the grass stuff. Could you tell me where you got it and what it's called? lol*
> A big hint as to where I sent my SS to - it's in the postage area as I think I am the only one from N.Ireland on the bunny forum


Was it the green grass stuff in the plain plastic bag?? That was readi grass. I get it from the bloke i get my hay from but you can get it from most rabbit supply places,im sure the others can tell you where the best place is to get it from.  Hope they liked everything!!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> :lol:
> 
> I love how nobody's getting anywhere with guessing (apart from NPM- well done! )
> 
> ...


were you our santa?

ok so a clue for mine.

each present was wrapped individually, the box was not
it was not a shoe box, even though i am a size 8 :lol: :lol:


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> were you our santa?


:thumbsup: I was indeedy


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2012)

Kammie said:


> Yep I'm your secret santa.
> 
> Now I wonder who mine is...


Thank you, everything went down a storm


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh boy Zowie, do they like their gifts?? absolutely!! I must get myself some of the redigrass as Pickles and Amos LOVE that stuff!! The mat is currently upstairs being chewed by Bonnie and Clyde. All 4 loving their SS gifts and want to know when the SS happens again lol. Thanks so much again x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

And just in case my SS missed it, here is the thread with Flix and Gaga opening their goodies:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/282440-very-happy-bunnies-thank-you-ss.html

They loved them :thumbup:


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, so lil miss isn't mine - back to the drawing board 

Now I have no idea


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

JordanRose said:


> :thumbsup: I was indeedy


the bunnies say thank you they love everything 

the card was lovely did you draw it yourself?


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> the bunnies say thank you they love everything
> 
> the card was lovely did you draw it yourself?


Glad they like them! 

I did make the card myself, too! I wasn't sure who your buns were o), but looked at your most recent threads and drew the 4 on those (the 2 contis, your baby stray, and her husbun)


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> And just in case my SS missed it, here is the thread with Flix and Gaga opening their goodies:
> 
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/282440-very-happy-bunnies-thank-you-ss.html
> 
> They loved them :thumbup:


ss didn't miss it


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

i have no idea who mine was from either!
Ritz loved it though so thank you


----------

